# Morning Raindrops



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Went outside to take photos of recent watch arrivals but got side-tracked with lovely raindrops on our rousse...



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Great photos Paul









Remind me, what camera are you using these days?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thank You Rich









Canon G6


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Excellent shots Paul well done


----------

